# please help with diet



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

this is what i eat at the moment, while it seems to be doing ok for me i know theres alot i could improve and my knowledge of diets etc. isnt brilliant so if you could help me out that would be cool

meal 1 - 5 eggs scrambled on 2 slices of toast

pint of milk

meal 2 - shake 30g whey 75g oats with milk

1 bannana

meal 3 - chilli/korma or chicken breast with 100g basmati rice

meal 4 - pre workout shake 30g whey 75g oats with milk

meal 5 - post workout same as above

meal 6 - 4 boiled eggs mashed with mayo and black pepper on two toasted sandwiches

meal 7 - 2 ham sandwiches or tuna with cheese and mayo

pint of milk

meal 8 - 2 slices toast and pint of milk before bed

Now i know its not great but thats why im asking for a little guidance


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

whats your goals?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Too many shakes and not enough real food IMO.

Can you drop the sandwiches in favour of chicken and rice? Could you make meals 3,4,6,7 all meals?

Meal 8 you could have a shake in milk.

Sorry theres not much detail there - rushing off lol!


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

i think i need another main meal in there with a meat portion and some kind of carb, maybe a jacket potato or some kind of pasta as i know il get sick of rice having it twice a day

maybe like this

meal 1 - 5 eggs scrambled on 2 slices of toast

pint of milk

meal 2 - shake 30g whey 75g oats with milk

1 bannana

meal 3 - chilli/korma or chicken breast with 100g basmati rice

meal 4 - pre workout shake 30g whey 75g oats with milk

meal 5 - post workout same as above

meal 6 - maybe tuna or chilli on a baked potato or tuna pasta

meal 7 - 4 boiled eggs mashed with mayo and black pepper on two toasted sandwiches

meal 8 - 2 ham sandwiches or tuna with cheese and mayo

pint of milk


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Can you post up your P F and C count?


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> whats your goals?


Bulk as much as possible, i know im not getting enough cals at the mo just not sure where best to add them


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

only have potato after a workout as this is a fast acting carb and these type of carbs you only want to have after workouts thats it!

If your going to have potato have sweet potato's and also if you have rice have brown rice!

I owuld also suggest to try having more whole foods rather than all the shakes!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Too much bread,swap for sweet potato or oats.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

right so i have changed the rice, added meal 6, cut out 2 slices of toast in meal 7, no sandwiches for meal 8 so thats more bread dropped. Anything else? i do sometimes have some really nice vegetable soup that my bro makes but maybe only twice a week so maybe need more veg somewhere?

meal 1 - 5 eggs scrambled on 2 slices of toast

pint of milk

meal 2 - shake 30g whey 75g oats with milk

1 bannana

meal 3 - chilli/korma or chicken breast with 100g brown rice

meal 4 - pre workout shake 30g whey 75g oats with milk

meal 5 - post workout same as above

meal 6 - maybe tuna or chilli on a baked potato or tuna pasta

meal 7 - 4 boiled eggs mashed with mayo and black pepper on two slices of toast

meal 8 - tuna with cheese and mayo

pint of milk


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Fish/olive oils,nuts,seeds


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

meal 1 - 5 eggs scrambled on 2 slices of toast

pint of milk

meal 2 - shake 30g whey 75g oats with milk

1 bannana

meal 3 - chilli/korma or chicken breast with 100g brown rice

meal 4 - pre workout shake 30g whey 75g oats with milk

meal 5 - post workout same as above

meal 6 - maybe tuna or chilli on a baked potato or tuna pasta

meal 7 - 4 boiled eggs mashed with mayo and black pepper on two slices of toast

meal 8 - tuna with cheese and mayo

pint of milk

The things underlined i would personally change e.g where you have korma i would not have this as it contains a lot of sugar plus also other fast digesting carbs that will be hi GI,

I would not have carbs either before a workout in the form of oats like this if anything have a tuna sandwich or something but personally i don't like carbs right before (its ok if your working out at least 60-90 minutes after),

post workout try having something like a jacket potato with either tuna or chicken to allow your muscles "open window" to obtain the carbs and protein maybe even supplement here with 5-10g of creatine,

then the last meal you have of the day try having something that is slow digesting protein e.g peanut butter or my favorite low fat cottage cheese!

Also try reviewing meal 7 as well!!!


----------

